# Target Arrows ?



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

The big shafts are nice as long as you can get them to shoot out of your rig. The Eastons are going to give you the most tuning options. You can adjust the spine and the extra flex can be advantageous to an imperfect shot. The pro pin points are avaliable for them and in several heavy weights. However you are dealing with a thin wall aluminum tube. It will bend and it will develop stress cracks over time. I haven't had an aluminum that hasn't yet.

The GT's are a good shaft from what I've seen. They are very stiff and you may not have the same tuning properties that you do with the aluminums. Most shooters using the GT's cut them short (1/2" past the rest) and use around 150 gr. points. Spine consistancy is not as much an issue becasue they are so stiff your bow typically won't flex the arrow enough to notice any spine variances. The really nice thing about the carbons is that typically you will get a lot more life out of them over an aluminum. You don't have to worry about creases or bending. But you still need to watch for cracks. Teh GT's also have the pin point type points also.

Another option is Carbon Express 27's. You didn't list them and I'm sure you have your reasons. But just as an option the CX's have a much softer spine than the GT's. They seem to tune a lot like an aluminum. At least mine did. Plus you have the durability of a carbon. Unfortunately you don't have a pin point option though.

Between the Easton and GT's I'm not 100% sure which way I'd go. I really like the carbons and how they shoot. But I've seen way too many shooters using Eastons with equal success. If spine is a concern for you go with the Eastons. If you are looking for something lighter and faster, go carbon. I just depends on what you are looking to get out of them.


----------



## k42 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks for the quick response and well speed doesn't really matter as they will be strictly for Indoor 300 rounds and even Vegas target rounds


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

When I first started shooting indoors I shot carbon arrows and had some success with them. I think they'll shoot 300's and high x counts as good as any as long as you're all there. I'll tell though I shot my personal best on the vegas face with carbon arrows, but when I switched to aluminums I matched it 6 times. So I'd vote for aluminums, I like the ability to control the spine and make a fletched and bare shaft hit the same spot. Aluminums just seem, to me anyway, to be more forgiving of slight form mistakes than carbons.


----------



## k42 (Jan 2, 2008)

okay what is the better nock system for a more repeated release the pin nocks or the super nocks/3d nocks?


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I've never shot pin nocks of any kind. I'm sure they're good, but don't have any problems with the easton super uni-bushing and any of the nocks that fit them.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

k42 said:


> okay what is the better nock system for a more repeated release the pin nocks or the super nocks/3d nocks?


Personally I like the pin nocks. They have been very consistant for me. But you have to watch for cracks. Being so small they are much more fragile. So you need to make sure your serving is the right size. The pin nocks have a more consistant release pressure from nock to nock which I like. But there are enough top shooters using the super nocks and the microlite super nock from Easton. The Microlite is a pretty cool nock. You can check it out here: http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/target_accessories/nocks

The super nocks are going to be more durrable and last longer. Not to mention being a bit less expensive too.


----------

